# Changing to adult food



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Over the last week or so we've been changing Poppy over from puppy BH to LK grain free kibble (with a bit of Nature Diet for the anal gland issue). She absolutely loves both LK and ND but her poos are much bigger and constantly soft and she seems starving in the evening so I give her more food (which I know could just become a bad habit but I don't want her to be hungry). This morning she was restless in her bed at about 5am too which is unusual and I'm wondering if she's in some gastric discomfort? Otherwise she's perky and happily herself.

Also just to give you the full picture, last week she ate a bit of rabbit in the field and next day there was a bit of bone and some blood (just on it not in it) so I put it down to either sharp bone or the diet change. It's not happened since but she was sick on Saturday about 6 hrs after eating some potato (the fields around here are like her pantry at the moment) I know that's not good but she gets things and runs off 

So, with these extra issues it's probably not been a totally fair trial to date but I'm now wondering whether the LK could be too rich somehow and whether to up the Nature Diet, to try and firm up her poo. Or even whether to move her onto the ND completely. So confusing. 

Anyway for now I'm trying to work out half her allowance of each and the feeding guidelines are really vague on both foods. ND suggests 1 to 2 packs for a medium dog and LK 150g to 250g. Poppy is over 10kg and I've been giving 90g of LK and half a pack of ND split into 2 meals (with an extra few handfuls of kibble for these hungry evening issues). Do you think that sounds too frugal?

If anyone's lasted to this point thank you!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, I know what BH is but what's LK? I have found my dog poos more and it's softer on other brands of dog food, even if it's grain free. Is there any reason that you haven't chosen BH adult food for Poppy? BH now do a completely grain free range if that is what you were avoiding.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Not sure on what kind of advice to give but I know that when Molly was on Acana dry kibble she pooped more than she does now. Now that she is on the home made food her poo's are smaller. Maybe they are softer cause her body is adjusting to the change?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi is on LK (lilys kitchen) but his poos are nice and firm. We do however feed far more than the calculator on their website says. We go by how his body weight feels 

I think diet changes can cause softer poos at first but my instinct would be that actual discomfort is more likely to be connected to something she's picked up


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah ha, thank you! Lily's kitchen.
Personally I would stick to BH and just go onto their adult range. LK is a good food with good ingredients but I look after a shih tzu who is on it and his poos are not the best. My own dog poos more on acana, applaws and LK so I no stick with BH and top up with a little bit of nature diet or LK if I have some.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> Ah ha, thank you! Lily's kitchen.
> Personally I would stick to BH and just go onto their adult range. LK is a good food with good ingredients but I look after a shih tzu who is on it and his poos are not the best. My own dog poos more on acana, applaws and LK so I no stick with BH and top up with a little bit of nature diet or LK if I have some.


Yes sorry! I typed it all out once and lost it so my second post was rushed before I went to work 
Right, I'll bear that in mind, thank you. I did look into the BH (and every other kind until I had square eyes) but LK came out better and Poppy was never bothered about the puppy BH. However, the addition of ND (I'm all over abbreviations me!) seems to make all things tasty  I'll try for a bit longer on the new half kibble and half wet arrangement (I bought a big bag) and then think again x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I know lots of puppies that go off the puppy version of BH but not met one yet that doesn't eat the adult version. I usually go for the lamb or salmon flavour, they smell nice. I don't use the chicken one, it's smells boring! Lol.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly has a combination of adult barking heads and nature diet - your portions definitely don't sound frugal. In fact, they make me seem like I practically starving Tilly!

She has around 80g of barking heads and a sixth of a pack of ND in each meal, and she's nearly 13kg!

She went right off puppy barking heads and won't eat the adult one on its own, but will eat anything with a bit of nature diet in it!

Soft poos can be a sign of too much food, but then if poppy has been gobbling all sorts, I guess it could be down to anything!

Xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Tilly has a combination of adult barking heads and nature diet - your portions definitely don't sound frugal. In fact, they make me seem like I practically starving Tilly!
> 
> She has around 80g of barking heads and a sixth of a pack of ND in each meal, and she's nearly 13kg!
> 
> ...


Poor Tilly! no, Poppy is _very_ active (why walk anywhere when you can storm past like a train?) and she may be heavier than I said, that was from memory, I'll have to find out...
She's had two much firmer 'passages' today so I'm keeping my fingers crossed we're heading in the right direction. Now to tackle the scavenging  xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We were on BH puppy days, then Lola went on to BH Good Hair Day and we switched Nina to this at about 7 months old. I have just successfully swapped on to BH grain free (not even that gradually) and both have been fine! No poo issues and Lola would be prone to a funny tummy if anything changes. Nina has always had good poos!


----------

